# Circuit breaker Type Q vs QP



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Never seen a Q type.

QP is standard Seimans plug in. MP is Murray and it's the same exacy breaker except for the Q printed on it.

ITE = Seimans


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Never seen a Q type.
> 
> QP is standard Seimans plug in. MP is Murray and it's the same exacy breaker except for the Q printed on it.
> 
> ITE = Seimans



Yes, I looked again and the Type Q is on the ITE breakers.

The Siemens are QP and QPF (GFI).


----------



## ctjester (Dec 15, 2010)

*QP Breaker question*

Have a Cutler Hammer 200 Amp Load Center, but can't read the model #. it is located in the basement of a residence which was flooded and part of the buss bar is corroded requiring either replacement of the bar or the entire box.

The panel had QP type breakers installed, but I have been told they should not be used in a Cutler Hammer panel. Can someone please help me in telling me what panel would be compatible with these type of breakers.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

ctjester said:


> Have a Cutler Hammer 200 Amp Load Center, but can't read the model #. it is located in the basement of a residence which was flooded and part of the buss bar is corroded requiring either replacement of the bar or the entire box.
> 
> The panel had QP type breakers installed, but I have been told they should not be used in a Cutler Hammer panel. Can someone please help me in telling me what panel would be compatible with these type of breakers.


If the panel was flooded, then so were the breakers.

Replace both!!!


----------



## ctjester (Dec 15, 2010)

*Flooding*

Thanks for the advice which didn't answer the question... not the entire basement was flooded so the majority of the breakers are still in good shape. Care to help by answering the question without being snotty?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

ctjester said:


> Thanks for the advice which didn't answer the question... not the entire basement was flooded so the majority of the breakers are still in good shape. Care to help by answering the question without being snotty?


I'm not being snotty

If the buss bar is corroded, then you need to replace the panel, because you will not find a replacement buss bar.


This also means you will have some corroded breakers.
Breakers are too cheap in price to put old ones back into a new panel.


----------

